
Popcorntime is dead - BatFastard
http://status.popcorntime.io/
======
sktrdie
I urge people to support the implementation of DHT feeds [1] in famous
BitTorrent clients. The idea being that people can subscribe to specific DHT
keys they trust, and publishers can publish at that key (by signing the
content). This would virtually allow us to use the DHT platform, already in
use for sharing IP addresses of peers downloading specific content, also for
decentralized torrent "sites" that can't be shut down.

1\.
[http://sourceforge.net/p/libtorrent/mailman/message/34356471...](http://sourceforge.net/p/libtorrent/mailman/message/34356471/)

~~~
conceit
"can't"

too big to fail, yes?

~~~
bro-stick
Distributed is much more swat proof, and the clear way to go because it
reduces the SPOF of a single domain or API taking everyone down.

Popcorn Time proved to be another Lavabit doomed to fail as expected... you
need Popcorn Time beauty and ease of use with distributed "netflix meets TPB
meet Wikipedia meets i2p" voting and metadata corrections to ensure the system
is as reliable as the number of reachable users, not subject to some half-
assed, un-swat proof central SPOF servers that don't have at least as good
hosting and security as TPB.

------
milge
I await a replacement eagerly. I just canceled my Netflix since I haven't used
it in months. I always wanted to test popcorntime out, but never found the
time.

~~~
pizza
butter

~~~
milge
I saw that on the site:

>is basically your beloved Popcorn Time stipped down of the parts that made
people wary.

Which parts will be stripped out? The parts that make popcorntime functional?

~~~
BatFastard
They should fear it. Everything you wanted with no ads for free....

~~~
daveloyall
Who is 'they'? What do we want? What was stripped out? Who was made wary?

------
bro-stick
The iOS version of [http://popcorn-time.se](http://popcorn-time.se) appears to
work still, even though it hasn't appeared to move much. Why not merge the
codebases of popcorntime.io and continue on with that fork and fix underlying
issue of relying on a single torrent feed api?

From outward appearances, the core issue of the meltdown was people not
getting along, personal registration of shared resources (important passwords
should halved and split among core devs and emails sent to a group account,
not personal emails) and trusting unproven people too much. Don't keep
"talented" a*holes because they'll just f%ck everyone over the first chance
they get. "Hobby" or free is no substitute for unwise and lazy practices.

Future PopcornTime-inspired apps (as well as other privacy apps) must go fully
distributed to survive, or starting something is dead on arrival. Also, folks
might try sticking to something for a change, not just throwing away their
time (lives) and work because they got afraid of attaining some success,
because it probably won't happen twice.

------
alwayslearning
Sad, but inevitable.

~~~
daveloyall
Being unfamiliar with popcorntime, I don't know why this was inevitable.

Why does the status page say " _I cleaned all server before switch them down
to keep all Developers safe_ "?

What happened? What was gandi.net's role?

~~~
tekromancr
Popcorn time is an open source piracy app with bittorrent streaming and a nice
UI. There was a dustup among the developers, and no one seems to have access
to the domain anymore.

